# Bergbau und Schmiedekunst



## Carstau (13. Juli 2007)

hallo ihr WoW mitzocker
Ich habe Bergbau und Schmiedekunst gelernt. Und jetzt würde ich gern wissen ob es irgend welche
Triegs gib, oder was zu beachten ist.


----------



## Gahid (13. Juli 2007)

was sind triegs?


----------



## Méla23 (13. Juli 2007)

ahhh jaa triegs sicher da giebts bestimmt viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (14. Juli 2007)

Viel kann man dazu nicht sagen,besorge dir eine Spitzhacke vom Händler und suche dir Erzvorkommen.Du kannst alles verarbeiten,was du darin findest oder es verkaufen.In erster Linie ist es aber schlauer,die Gegenstände zum hochskillen deiner Schmiedekunst zu verwenden.

Die beiden über mir kannst du ignorieren,die wollen dich nur austriegsen. ;=)


----------



## Carstau (14. Juli 2007)

ich meinte Triks


----------



## razaik (14. Juli 2007)

ich glaub es gibts sogar seltene, bzw. grüne spitzhackn aus DM ô.0


----------



## Valdos Theolos (15. Juli 2007)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Viel kann man dazu nicht sagen,besorge dir eine Spitzhacke vom Händler und suche dir Erzvorkommen.Du kannst alles verarbeiten,was du darin findest oder es verkaufen.In erster Linie ist es aber schlauer,die Gegenstände zum hochskillen deiner Schmiedekunst zu verwenden.
> 
> Die beiden über mir kannst du ignorieren,die wollen dich nur austriegsen. ;=)




Nein, du meinst Tricks^^

Also, spitzhacke besorgen/kupfer abbauen/vehüten/Schmieden^^


----------



## scrapid (15. Juli 2007)

ja da hat er racht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (16. Juli 2007)

Valdos schrieb:


> Also, spitzhacke besorgen/kupfer abbauen/vehüten/Schmieden^^



Ich glaube du meinst eher verhütten und nicht verhüten, des ist nämlich etwas anderes....
Und nein, ich erkläre das jetzt nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

